# jaw



## jaw (Jul 20, 2011)

I need a eaton 12 hydro assembly for a 1476.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

..............Hello!


----------



## Deerlope (Nov 26, 2009)

jaw said:


> I need a eaton 12 hydro assembly for a 1476.


 All the large frames with the Eaton 12 will interchange.


----------



## jaw (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info I have found a used parts company and they may have what I

need.

Have a great day Bye


----------

